# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Αγορά φωτοβολταϊκών κελιών

## JOHNY+

Υπαρχει καταστημα στην ελλαδα που να πουλαει φωτοβωλταϊκα κελια σε μικρες ποσοτητες η απο καποια σελιδα στο εξωτερικο .
Βρισκεις απο κινα , αλλα εκει ειναι μεγαλες ποσοτητες 1000 κομματια . 
Σκεφτομουνα να φτιαξω ενα μικρο φωτοβολταϊκο πλαισιο , αλλα παλιοτερα που ειχα ρωτησει στην ελλαδα μονο ετοιμα πλαισια βρισκεις .

----------


## waverunner

Ζητάς κάτι σαν αυτά?? http://www.iqsolarpower.com/
Παράγγειλα πριν καιρό από κοντά του.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Κάποιον άλλο προμηθευτή από Ελλάδα γνωρίζει κανείς;
Η μήπως να κάναμε μια ομαδική από εξωτερικό;

----------


## JOHNY+

τελικα βρισκεις  και 100 κοματια αλλα νομιζω  πρεπει να εχεις εταιρεια για να αγορασεις .

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/21...lar_panel.html

----------


## apa02gr

Johny εάν βρεις κάτι καλό ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ. Νομίζω πάντως πως δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις εταιρεία. 

Επίσης πολλές φορές μου έχει τύχει να γράφουν 100 & 1000 pcs minimum order αλλά εάν επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους διαπιστώνει ότι (με την κρίση που υπάρχει) αυτό αλλάζει εύκολα.

----------


## JOHNY+

> Johny εάν βρεις κάτι καλό ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ. Νομίζω πάντως πως δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις εταιρεία. 
> 
> Επίσης πολλές φορές μου έχει τύχει να γράφουν 100 & 1000 pcs minimum order αλλά εάν επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους διαπιστώνει ότι (με την κρίση που υπάρχει) αυτό αλλάζει εύκολα.



Θα το κοιταξω αλλα αν υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει αγορασει μεσω του συγκεκριμενου σιτε (www.alibaba.com )  η καποιου παρομοιου madeinchina.com κ.α ας μας πει πως γινεται να αγορασεις απο κει και αν γινεται να αγορασεις αν δεν εχεις εταιρεια  .

----------


## biznikos

Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους!! Ναι φυσικα και μπορεις να παραγγειλεις απο το alibaba χωρις να εχεις εταρια.Εχω παρει ηδη ετοιμα pv panels.Οσο αφορα το θεμα της πληρωμης υπαρχουν τρεις τροποι : paypal,western union,απο λογαριασμο τραπεζης.Τα εξοδα συναλλαγης ειναι περισσοτερα αν κανεις μεταφορα χρηματων μεσω τραπεζης και τα λιγοτερα ειναι του paypal αλλα λιγες εταιριες το δεχονται.Κανεις και παζαρια φυσικα κυριως για τα μεταφορικα.Μονο μεσω ΕΜS ομως γιατι με DHL πληρωνεις σιγουρα τελωνειο.Οτιδηποτε αλλο θελησεις ενημερωσε με!!!

----------


## dalai

Ρε παιδια σε  αυτο το  alibaba  που βλεπετε τις τιμες? Πρεπει να παραγκειλεις  ή να επικοινωνισεις  για να μαθεις σε τι τιμη θα το παρεις ?

----------


## biznikos

Ακριβως.Δημιουργεις ενα δωρεαν λογαριασμο δηλωνοντας ενα πραγματικο email για να επικοινωνουν μαζι σου και μετα αν σου κανει η εταιρια το ξεχνας το alibaba.

----------


## biznikos

Θελεις τη Δευτερα να ρωτησω απο κει που εχω παρει τα πανελ αν δινουν μονο κυψελες??

----------


## panandreas

Γεια σας παιδιά. Αν βρεθούν cells σε καλή τιμή ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ.

Διόρθωση: Ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό το link από το e-Bay. Είναι 100 cells των 1.75W περίπου στα 177 ευρώ, δηλαδή κόστος 1ευρώ/Watt που είναι άψογο.

----------


## JOHNY+

> Θελεις τη Δευτερα να ρωτησω απο κει που εχω παρει τα πανελ αν δινουν μονο κυψελες??



Αν θελεις ρωτα αν εχουν μονοκρυσταλικες η πολυκρυσταλικες .

----------


## biznikos

ΟΚ περιμενε μηνυμα μου!!

----------


## biznikos

Καλημερα!!! Λοιπον εχω τιμες για οσους ενδιαφερονται.Πληροφοριακα να πω οτι ετοιμα πανελ τα πηρα απο Κινα με 3.4usd/w συν τα μεταφορικα που ειναι 10usd/kg.Οσο αφορα μονο τις κυψελες ζητησα στην αρχη 100 κομματια και μου λεει ειναι πολυ λιγα-μαλλον δεν πηγε η κριση ακομα σε αυτη την εταιρια-μετα ζητησα 300 κομματια παντα μονοκρυσταλλικες κυψελες γιατι εχουν καλυτερη αποδοση 16%,η τιμη ειναι 2.5usd/w.Προσωπικα πιστευω πως το αγορασεις ετοιμα πανελ απο Κινα συμφερει απ το να φτιαξεις μονο σου πανελ.Σκεψου οτι θα χρειαστεις plexiglass-που δεν ειναι και φτηνο-και αρκετη συλικονη.Εγω τη γνωμη μου λεω!! Μολις ελαβα καινουριο μηνυμα απο την εταιρια γιατι ειπα οτι μου φανηκε ακριβη η τιμη και μου ειπε οτι εχει και αλλες κυψελες με 1.7usd/w αλλα δεν μου προτεινει να τις παρω γιατι ειναι κακης ποιοτητας.Τον συγκεκριμενο ανθρωπο τον εμπιστευομαι γιατι εχω παρει 4 πανελ και δουλευουν αψογα.

----------


## panandreas

Καλημέρα. Μια παρατήρηση να κάνω. Τα μονοκρυσταλικά cells έχουν όντως καλύτερη απόδοση (16%-17%) από τα πολυκρυσταλικά (15%) αλλά αφού ή τιμή είναι ανα watt δεν παίζει ρόλο. 
Όσο για την κατασκευή panel έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Για τιμή $3.4/Watt το έτοιμο σε σχέση με $2.5/Watt τα cells δεν αξίζει η ιδιοκατασκευή. 
Μπορεί να είναι σχετικά εύκολο να κολλήσεις τα cells αλλά είναι τρομερά ευαίσθητα σε θερμοκρασία και θα χρειαστείς σίγουρα και flux αλλιώς θα ανεβάσουν θερμοκρασία σίγουρα. Το plexiglas πρέπει να είναι σχετικά χοντρό >=4mm και να έχει οπωσδήποτε προστασία UV.
Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι να μην πάρει υγρασία μέσα. Το δικό μου ευτυχώς ακόμα δεν έχει εμφανίσει τίποτα. Ακόμα και αν είναι κλεισμένο αεροστεγώς με σιλικόνη, ο αέρας που θα μείνει μέσα μπορεί να υγροποιηθεί και να κάνει ζημιά.

----------


## MHTSOS

Αν βάλεις μέσα από το Plexiglas silica gel δεν θα βοηθήσει να απορροφήσει όση υγρασία παγιδευτεί μέσα?

----------


## panandreas

Ναι πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα κάνει, απλά τώρα είναι δύσκολο να το κάνω αφού το έχω κλείσει με πάρα πολύ σιλικόνη.

Κάτι ακόμα που βρήκα στο ιντερνετ (δυστυχώς αφού είχα φτιάξει το δικο μου πανελ) είναι κάποια διάφανα φύλλα που μπαίνουν πάνω και κάτω απο τα cells, μετά τα ζεσταίνεις και κολλάνε πάνω στο cell και έτσι αποκόπτουν όλη την υγρασία και τον αέρα απο τα cells. 
Επιπλέον στην κάτω επιφάνεια των cells μπαίνει ένα ειδικό υλικό (tedlar/polyester) που όταν ζεσταθεί γίνεται αρκετά σκληρό για να στηρίζει το panel και έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις plexiglas και στις 2 μεριές. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τίποτα από αυτά αλλά ξέρω ότι έτσι κατασκευάζονται τα κανονικά πάνελ. Το μόνο δύσκολο με αυτά τα υλικά είναι το ζέσταμα τους και η πίεση που χρειάζεται από πάνω.

Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα δείτε αυτό στο ebay. Μην δείτε μόνο αυτό που πωλείται, κοιτάξτε περισσότερο τις εικόνες και τις οδηγίες απο κάτω. Έτσι φτιάχνονται τα panel του εμπορίου.

Επίσης όποιος θέλει ας δει κι αυτό το βίντεο (4 1/2 λεπτά) που δείχνει πως φτιάχνονται τα panel σε εργοστάσιο αλλά χειροκίνητα.

----------


## biznikos

Αυτο ειναι το μικρο μου συστημα. 120w/h  :Applause:  :Thumbup:

----------


## BELLsal

καλησπερα και συγχαρητηρια για το πλουσια ενημερωμενο φορουμ σας.
επειδη ενδιαφερομαι για αγορα πανελ κ οι τιμες απο κινα ειναι ομολογουμενως πολυ δελεαστικες μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποσο ζυγιζει ενα πανελ 100W?

----------


## biznikos

Καλησπερα!! Τα 30w που πηρα εγω ζυγιζαν 4,5 κιλα το καθενα. Αλλα για να πω την ταπεινη μου γνωμη,αν κατι παει στραβα και το πανελ των 100w σου ερθει σπασμενο θα "κλαις" περιπου στα 350 ευρω συν τα μεταφορικα.Γι αυτο επελεξα να παρω μικρα πανελ-και δικαιωθηκα γιατι το ενα εσπασε στη μεταφορα και ακομα περιμενω την αποζημιωση-και να τα συνδεσω παραλληλα.Η τελικη αποφαση δικη σου.

----------


## Hatrick

Τελικά παιδιά αγοράσατε από Κίνα?Είναι καλά?

----------


## biznikos

Οι φωτογραφιες που βλεπεις ειναι απο το μικρο μου συστηματακι των 120w/h.Τα πανελ ειναι αγορασμενα απο Κινα -σε ανοικτο κυκλωμα 'βγαζουν' 20,8V και 8,40A .Ρυθμιστη φορτισης phocos cx20 και αυτη τη στιγμη μια μονο μπαταρια 12/26h,τις επομενες μερες θα παρω μια μπαταρια 12/100h.Tα καλωδια απο Αμερικη 3mm το καθενα και την βαση στηριξεις την κατασκευασε ο πεθερος μου.

----------


## biznikos

Καλησπερα!!! Επεσε στην αντιληψη μου κατι ενδιαφερουσες προσφορες σε πανελς που εχει το παρακατω site http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=582 οποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορει να το τσεκαρει.

----------


## BELLsal

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου biznikos
Πραγματικά μέρα με τη νύχτα οι τιμές στη κίνα με εδώ :Confused1: , ακόμη και στις προσφορές.
Αν κάποιος πάντως ενδιαφέρεται για Group buy from china ας έρθει σε επικοινωνία μαζί μου, αφενός γιατί δεν σκοπεύω να παραγγείλω πολλά watt, αφετέρου δε γνωρίζω τις διαδικασίες για tο εν λόγο site

----------


## biznikos

Φιλε Κωστα,μιλας για παραγγελια απο Κινα ή απο το site που εδωσα σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου??

----------


## BELLsal

Αναφέρομαι για αγορά από Κίνα :Blush:

----------


## longfeather

Γεια χαρα σε ολους,ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ,αλλα απο οτι βλεπω μοιραζομαστε κοινα ενδιαφεροντα.Για να μην μακρυγορω, τελευταια μπηκα δειλα δειλα στον χωρο των φ/β, και για την ακριβεια στην κατασκευη  ενοσ πανελ .Αγορασα 36 κυψελες απο ελλαδα και κοντευω να τελειωσω με τις κολλησεις.(μιλαμε για αρκετο μπελα  !)Επειδη θελω σιγα σιγα (βασικα λογο οικονομικων) να κατασκευασω αρκετα πανελ (υπολογιζω γυρω στα 15 κομματια ,των 140Βαττ περιπου.)
Τελως παντων , εχω βρει μια ακρη απο Κινα για κυψελες  156χ156χιλ,πολυκρυσταλλικα Α κατηγοριας,με αποδωση περιπου 3.8 με 4 Βαττ το καθενα ,στην τιμη των 5 περιπου ευρω το κομματι (περιπου 1.25ευρω το βαττ).
Αυτη για οσους γνωριζουν ειναι μια πααααρα πολυ καλη τιμη.Βεβαια κατεληξα εκει μετα απο πολλες πολλες συνομιλιες με την υπευθηνη πωλησεων-τελικα εχουμε γινει και φιλοι !!!.Μαλιστα , υπαρχει μια καλη πιθανωτητα η κυψελες να ειναι ετοιμες (δηλαδη με τα πλακε τους καλωδιακια κολλημενα πανω στην αρνητικη τους πλευρα,την μπλε δηλαδη,ετοιμα-που ειναι και το πιο δυσκολο τμημα της συναρμολογησης.(δεν ξερω αν τελικα θα γινει αυτο  μιας και περιμενουμε τον διευθηντη να ερθει απο καποιο ταξιδι.Η φιλη μου ειπε πωσ κατα πασα πιθανωτητα ναι,ισως με μια μικρη επιβαρυνση στην τιμη,την οποια ευχαριστως να πληρωσω αν ειναι να γλυτωσω ολα αυτα τα κολληματα.(τα κολληματα στην πισω πλευρα ειναι πολυ πολυ πιο ευκολα-δεν φοβασαι μην λερωσεις και την κυψελη)
Αν καποιος φιλος ενδιαφερεται ας μου στηλει ενα μαιλ για να μου πει για ποσα κομματια θελει και αν θελει να του στειλω τα χαρακτηριστικα των κυψελων.Παρακαλω μονο να επικοινωνησουν οσοι ενδιαφεροντα πραγματικα,δηλαδη μην μου παραγειλουν και μετα μου πουν πως δεν τα θελουν και με κρεμασουν,γιατι κι εμενα δεν μου περισσευουν τα χρηματα!!
Την παραγελια θα την κανω σε καμμια 15-20 μερες,αρα οσοι πιστοι..
Μαζι με τις κυψελες θα παραλαβετε σε PDF και εναν DIY πολυ αναλυτικο οδηγο κατασκευης πανελ και μερικα ακομα Ebooks για τα Φ/Β.
Το μαιλ μου για τους ενδιαφερομενους (παρακαλω μονο οσους ενφδιαφερονται σοβαρα ) ethnic1@otenet.gr 
To blog μου    =    http://ethnicarts.blogspot.com/
Ελπιζω να τα λεμε συχνα !!

----------


## antonis

Υπαρχει και αυτο http://www.emarket.gr/item.php?id=16178253 το οποιο δεν ειναι κινεζικο και μου εδωσε 0.56v το μεσημερι περιπου στις 2:30. Μικροτερο σε μεγεθος αλλα καλυτερο σε ποσοστο% στις αποδοσεις με τα κινεζικα τα οποια ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερα σε εμβαδον περιπου 30%. Καταφερα πριν 2 μηνες να παραλαβω απο κινα 200 τεμαχια αντι 1000 στην τιμη των 913 δολαριων  αλλα το κολημα ηταν οτι ειχαν πολλες κυλιδες με αποτελεσμα να χανουν καπως στην αποδοση. Επισης περιπου 10 τεμαχια ειχαν σπασει λιγακι στις ακρες. Βεβαια λειτουργουσαν αλλα ηταν σπασμενα. Οσο για τις κολησεις υπαρχει τροπος και στην κοληση και στις αποστασεις που πρεπει να υπαρχουν με κοστος 2 ευρω(για τις αποστασεις). Πολοι την πατανε στην κοληση και προσθετουν σολντερινη η ασημοκοληση στην μπροστινη πλευρα ενω δεν χρειαζεται με αποτελεσμα να λερωνεται το στοιχειο ή χρησιμοποιουν πολυ απο το υγρο. Σολντερινη χρειαζεται να προσθεσουμε μονο στην πισω πλευρα του στοιχειου.

----------


## longfeather

Τα ειδα τα κυτταρα στο σαιτ που αναφερεις, και μαλλων πρεπει να ειναι της
Evergreen,(0.19mm)για τα οποια εχω διαβασει στο E-bay πως ειναι δυσκολα για DIY επειδη ειναι αρκετα λεπτα και σπαζουν ευκολα.Αυτα τα οποια θα παραγειλω ειναι Α Grade  0.20μμ,αρα ουτε κηλιδες ουτε ελλατωματα.
Επισεις μιλαμε για 156χ156μμ, αποδωσης πανω απο 3.5 βαττ το κομματι.

----------


## antonis

Ολα τα κελια ειναι ευαισθητα οσο αναφορα το σπασιμο θελουν λιγακι προσοχη επισης 0.19 με 0.20 δεν ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα.Σημασια εχει τα υλικα που εχουν κατασκευαστει. Να σου πω αν δεν το εχεις στα χερια σου δεν μπορεις να πεις και πολλα. Παντως με τα μικρα κελια εχω μεινει ευχαριστημενος και με τα κινεζικα εν μερη ομως, επειδη πανω απο 3w και κατι δεν μου εδωσαν. Αν θελεις κανε τον κοπο και ρωτα την αποδοση των κελιων. 
Απο emarket καταφερα να μου δωσει 108 στοιχεια προς 2.05 ευρω το κοματι που ειναι επισης πολυ καλη τιμη,

----------


## antonis

Ξεχασα να σας πω οτι η κατασκευη πανελ εχει πολλα μυστικα. Δεν ειναι μονο να τα κολησεις, σημασια εχει η κατασκευη και περισσοτερο πως να κλεισεις το πανελ για να ειναι τα κελια με το τζαμι η πλεξιγκλας αεροστεγος κλεισμενα χωρις να τα γεμιζουμε με σιλικονη οπως κανουν οι περισσοτεροι. Το χειμωνα (επειδη τωρα δεν μου μενει καθολου χρονος λογω του οτι ασχολουμαι με τον τουρισμο) Θα ανεβασω ενα βιντεο και οδηγειες με τροπους και απλα υλικα τα οποια δινουν αξιοπιστη κατασκευη.

----------


## XRHSTOSKON

Απο την ελλαδα μας με 2euro το W.

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον  αν εγω θελω να αγορασω 10-20 κομματια απο την ελλαδιτσα μας ετσι για να δω πειραματικα πως παμε.. μπορω? επισης μπορουν να μου τα στειλουν?

----------


## electronic

Καλημέρα Χρήστο XRHSTOSKON

Και εγώ θα ήθελα να παραγγείλω κάποια κομάτια για δοκιμές...Θα μας πεις λεπτομέρειες.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Γιώργος.

----------


## FM1

Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος οδηγός για το πώς φτιάχνεις μόνος σου ένα ηλιακό στοιχείο???

----------


## elektro

Γεια σας 
ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ και με μια ματια ειδα οτι ασχολειστε με κατασκευες φωτοβολταικων. προσφατα πηρα 36 τεμαχια με 1.34ευρω/watt και ειμαι στη μεση της κατασκευης. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι κατα λαθος εσπασα τη μυτη του στυλο με το rosin flux με αποτελεσμα να μην το παρω ειδηση και να χασω το υγρο που ειχε μεσα. Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω επειδη η σολντερινη δεν κανει μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που κολανε τα smd.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## XRHSTOSKON

Παιδες εχω ερθει σε επαφη με το παρακατω εργοστασιο που παραγει φωτοβολταικα στην ελλαδα ( κοντα στην πατρα ) το κακο ειναι οτι σε πρωτη φαση μου ειπε οτι η ελαχιστη παραγκελια ειναι 100 τεμ. απο 3... τοσο watt το κοματι με 2 euro to Watt τα χρηματα ειναι πολλα. Αλλα μια επαφη για διαπραγματευσης μαζι τους ποτε δεν ξερεις τι γινετε.

Solar Cells Hellas S.A.
170, Sygrou Ave.
176 71 Athens
GREECE

Tel: +30-210-9595159

E-mail: azachariou@schellas.gr Αλέξανδρος Ζαχαρίου

Αν καπιος ερθει σε επαφη μαζι τους ας μας πει τι εγινε.

----------


## antonis

Μεσα απο πολα μπερδεματα(φιλους γνωστους γνωστου του γνωστου) καταφερα να τα αγορασω τα παρακατω στοιχεια
0,5 - 0,55 volt
4 amper
2+ watt
125 x 125 *μονοκρυσταλικα nonsilicon* *FULL SIZE* με 1,43 ευρω/watt στα 36 τεμ.
αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να βρω tab wire ξερει κανεις κανενα καταστημα?

----------


## biznikos

Καλημερα σε ολους!!! Εστειλα και εγω mail στην ελληνικη εταρια και φιλε Χρηστο για αγορα 100 πανελ των 125w μου ειπε 2,7€/watt.Οτι να'ναι δηλαδη?Δεν υπαρχει μια σταθερη τιμη?Οτι αρπαξουμε?Εσενα σου ειπανε 2€/w,σωστα?

----------


## XRHSTOSKON

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Νικολα εγω ζητησα τιμη για φωτοβολταικες κυψελες οπως αυτες που εχω παραθεση και μου εδωσε 2 euro. Τωρα για πανελ μπορει να ειναι αυτη η τιμη.

----------


## BELLsal

αν ειναι οντως για πανελ τα 2.7€/W, ειναι παρα πολυ καλη τιμη

----------


## antonis

υπαρχουν δηλαδη κελια που δεν ειναι για πανελ? και τα  2.7€/W ειναι καλη τιμη?  στο emarket  βρισκω με 1,34€/W πολυκρυσταλικα και 1.45€/W μονοκρυσταλικα. μηπως ο φιλος μας biznikos εκανε καποιο λαθός επειδή γνωριζω πολυ καλα οτι στη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια οι τιμες στα *πολυκρυσταλικα* κελια κυμαινονται απο 1.75 - 1,85€/W ανάλογα με τον τύπο.

----------


## biznikos

Καλησπερα! Εγω ζητησα ετοιμα πανελ ,αλλα 100 κομματια οχι μονο ενα και μου απαντησαν οτι αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει διαθεσιμο μονο των 125w.

Πριν 2 χρονια περιπου που ασχοληθηκα με την κατασκευη πανελ τοτε που το watt εχει 8€ αξιζε τον κοπο,τωρα πλεον οχι εκει που εχουν παει οι τιμες.

----------


## XRHSTOSKON

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΙ ΒΡΕ ΝΙΚΟ ΤΟ 100 PANEL APO 125W EINAI 12 KW ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ?
ΤΑ 2.7 EURO ΤΟ WATT ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΑΝΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ.
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ EMARKET EINAI ΚΑΛΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΕΙΑ?

----------


## biznikos

Μα για να τα παρουμε ολοι μαζι.Πως αλλιως θα πετυχουμε καλη τιμη?

----------


## antonis

Τα κελια απο emarket ειναι καινουρια. Στην αρχη πηρα 10 τεμαχια 2,4 ευρω για να τα τσεκαρω και μετα αλλα 26 για να φτιαξω πανελ τα οποια μου  εδωσε στην τιμη των 36. Ηταν σε αριστη κατασταση και επισης η συσκευασια τους ηταν αψογη για να μην σπασουν απο κακομεταχειρηση κατα τη μεταφορα. Το μονο κακο ηταν οτι καθυστερησε λιγακη την αποστολη  περιπου 3 ημερες. Για οπια απορια εχετε στειλτε email στο καταχωρητη της αγγελιας πιστευω οτι θα σας απαντησει αμμεσα. Ειδα οτι εχει καταχωρησει επισης και μονοκρυσταλικα τα οποια εχουν καλυτερη αποδοση αναλογως την ηλιοφανεια σε πολυ καλη τιμη και σκεφτομαι να τα δοκιμασω . Επισης μου εστειλε ενα pdf και ενα dvd με οδηγειες και video και τα bus, tab wire και rosin flux ηταν μεσα στην τιμη .  

Οσο για το πολυκρυσταλικο πανελ η τιμη ειναι πραγματικα καλη  με 337 ευρω για 125watt για οποιον δεν θελει να μπλεκει με κατασκευες. Αν το σκεφτεις φτιαχνω ενα πολυκρυσταλικο πανελ 125 watt με πολυ καλα υλικα τα οποια κοστιζουν 50 ευρω (πλαισιο αλουμινιου, πλατη αλουμινιου, ειδικη γαζα για να κατσουν τα κελια, ανυψωτηρες σιλικονης για το πλεξιγκλας, πλεξιγλας, τα καλωδια ηταν μεσα στην τιμη, κονεκτορες κ.τ.λ.) και 4-6 ωρες κατασκευης με 237 ευρω   και κατασκευη μονοκρυσταλικου εχω υπολογισει περιπου 270-300 ευρω με 140watt αποδοση  το οποιο μονοκρυσταλικο στα 140 watt κατω απο 500 ευρω δεν εχω βρει.

----------


## antonis

Φιλε electro στειλε μου pm για rosin flux.

----------


## weather1967

Τό περασμενο Σάββατο το απογευμα πηγα στο hamfest στο Γκάζι,και υπηρχε καποιος που πουλαγε ετοιμα ηλιακά πανελ ,τον ρωτησα για ενα μικρο ετοιμο ηλιακο παννελ 10 watts , τιμη μου ειπε ειναι 45 ευρώ με φπα ,(4,5 ευρω/watt) την βρισκω σχετικα καλη σε συγκριση με το eshops.gr που πουλαει το ιδιο παννελ 58,67 ευρώ με φπα και μαλιστα πρεπει να παρεις και 2 κοματια !!.

http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=11264

Το καταστημα ειναι στον Ασπροπυργο

Και το site το παρακατω,βεβαια η ιστοσελιδα δεν εχει και τιποτα λογο που απο οτι ειδα τωρα φτιαχνετε ,απλα μπορειτε να παρετε ενα τηλεφωνο και να ζητησετε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες

http://www.technosolar.gr/index.htm

----------


## biznikos

Δημητρη εδω εχουμε αρχισει και μιλαμε για 2,7€/w -για πολλα πανελ-και στο κατω κατω αν θελεις ενα τοσο μικρο πανελ φτιαξτο μονο σου.Αν ενδιαφερεσαι για τοσο μικρα πανελ η αγορα απο κινα ακομα συμφερει.

----------


## antonis

Εχω βρει και αυτη τη σελιδα www.earthpower.gr . ειναι βεβαια υπο κατασκευη αλλα εχει καποιες πληροφοριες. Επισης ριξτε μια ματια στις ειδησεις.

----------


## NLitis

Παιδια καλησοέρα,
μήπως τελικά εχουμε βρεί φθηνα απο Κίνα Cells?

 :Cursing:

----------


## NLitis

Παιδια καλησπέρα,
μήπως τελικά εχουμε βρεί φθηνα απο Κίνα Cells?

----------


## antonis

οταν λες φθηνα τι εννοεις?
 οτι πληρωσεις θα παρεις....

----------


## manemoi

Καλησπέρα,

οι τιμές από κίνα είναι κάτω από 1,3 ευρώ το W και πέφτουν. Χωρίς τα μεταφορικά βέβαια...

Και για μικρές ποσότητες, όχι τίποτα εξωπραγματικό..

----------


## BELLsal

καποιο link φιλε μου...

----------


## El_Kei

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/20...olar_cell.html

Μονοκρυσταλικά 1 - 1.5 euro το κομμάτι από κίνα..
min 100 κομμάτια..
Κάτω έχει κι έναν πίνακα με τα χαρακτηριστικά του..

Είναι καλά?

----------


## lastid

:Ohmy: 
Με βάση τις τιμές που βλέπω, βγαίνει 40-55 Ευρώ το kW ! !
Ακόμη και αν βάλουμε τελωνείο, ΦΠΑ κλπ, πάλι καμία σχέση...
Είναι όντως καλά? Μήπως έχει κάποιο λάκκο η φάβα?

----------


## El_Kei

Τουλάχιστον στα νούμερα είναι μιά χαρά..
και στα χαρακτηριστικά τους (αν δεν κρύβεται κάτι άλλο) είναι μια χαρά..

Τον τελευταίο καιρό άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με το θέμα.
Αν το δει κάποιος με παραπάνω εμπειρία, ας μας πει τη γνώμη του..

Αν και πιστεύω πως έτσι είναι..





> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> οι τιμές από κίνα είναι κάτω από 1,3 ευρώ το W και πέφτουν. Χωρίς τα μεταφορικά βέβαια...
> 
> Και για μικρές ποσότητες, όχι τίποτα εξωπραγματικό..

----------


## vaggelis_3333

εχει παρει κανεις ξερουμε αν ειναι αξιοπιστα

----------


## sakisp

παιδια προσεκτικα στις αγορες απο το alibaba γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι απατεωνες και εικονικα μαγαζια

----------


## El_Kei

*Payments Terms: T/T, Western Union
*
Το Τ/Τ τι τρόπος πληρωμής είναι?

----------


## El_Kei

Πρόσφατα αγόρασα από ένα φίλο μερικές κυψέλες.
Η τάση και το ρεύμα που μου είπε πως μπορούν να δώσουν είναι 4.5V - 90mA max η καθεμία.

Τις συνέδεσα [4 σε σειρά - 3 σειρές παράλληλα = 18V - 270mA max (θεωρητικά)] και μόλις έκανα κάποιες μετρήσεις.
Max μου έδωσε 18,3V (από 15V ανάλογα με τη γωνία)..  :Very Happy: 

Ερώτηση: Αν συνδέσω ένα σταθεροποιητή τάσης στα 12V (πχ. 7812) δε θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα να συνδέσω μία μπαταρία και να φορτίζει κανονικά.. ε?

Για να φορτίσω 12V μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου θέλει μεγαλύτερη τάση..
κανα 13-14V είναι οκ πιστέυω.. (οπότε πάμε σε 7815)..

----------


## antonis

Αν διαπιστωθεί αξιόπιστος ο κινέζος ας ενημερώσει κάποιος

----------


## El_Kei

> Αν διαπιστωθεί αξιόπιστος ο κινέζος ας ενημερώσει κάποιος



Κι εγώ θέλω..
Τα μικρά εγώ δεν τα πήρα από κινα..

----------


## androutso

katarxhnn sugnomi gia tous agklikous xarakthres.eimai sthn kina kai den exw tous ellinikous xarakthres.an hparxei tropos na tous metatrepsw parakalw na mou ton dixete.oi sintonistes as diagrapsou auto to munhma.

auto pou 8elo na pw einai oti eimai sthn kina kai mporw na brw cells.
th akribos sas endiaferei???na psaxw na to brw.

----------


## antonis

Είσαι στην κίνα και η περιοχή σου είναι στην Πάτρα?

----------


## artemisiotis

Για αγορά φωτοβολταικών: 
http://info.ricardo.gr/artemisiotis

----------


## Retired_raver

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος εχει παρει απο κινα πανελ ετοιμα χωρις να πληρωσει τελωνειο με απλο ΕΜΣ ταχυδρομειο ποσα βαττ και ποσο του στοιχισε το βαττ.Σκεφτομαι να αρχισω να φτιαχνω σιγα σιγα ενα οικιακο συστημα οχι για παροχη στο σπιτι αλλα για πωληση στην ΔΕΗ και μειωση του λογαριασμου....και σιγα σιγα να μεγαλωνω την εγκατασταση.Με κανα χιλιαρικο τι μπορω να φτιαξω για αρχη;

----------


## jakektm

βρηκατε κανενα λινκ ; εγω απο κινεζικα βρηκα στην καλυτερη 4.2 ευρω/βαττ , πανελ , ενα κομματι. 

θελω να ασχοληθω με την κατασκευη απο κυψελες, και ποσοτητα, αλλα δεν βρηκα τιμες που να αξιζουν τον κοπο,

----------


## antonis

http://www.ricardo.gr/buy/%CE%BA%CE%...%AC/l/cn71178/

----------


## LoukasItea

> Υπαρχει καταστημα στην ελλαδα που να πουλαει φωτοβωλταϊκα κελια σε μικρες ποσοτητες η απο καποια σελιδα στο εξωτερικο .
> Βρισκεις απο κινα , αλλα εκει ειναι μεγαλες ποσοτητες 1000 κομματια . 
> Σκεφτομουνα να φτιαξω ενα μικρο φωτοβολταϊκο πλαισιο , αλλα παλιοτερα που ειχα ρωτησει στην ελλαδα μονο ετοιμα πλαισια βρισκεις .



Μηπως γνωριζεις τιμη; Εστω και απο Κινα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος εχει παρει απο κινα πανελ ετοιμα χωρις να πληρωσει τελωνειο με απλο ΕΜΣ ταχυδρομειο ποσα βαττ και ποσο του στοιχισε το βαττ.Σκεφτομαι να αρχισω να φτιαχνω σιγα σιγα ενα οικιακο συστημα* οχι για παροχη στο σπιτι αλλα για πωληση στην ΔΕΗ* και μειωση του λογαριασμου....και σιγα σιγα να μεγαλωνω την εγκατασταση.Με κανα χιλιαρικο τι μπορω να φτιαξω για αρχη;



Δεν είναι τόσο απλό.

----------


## κολας

Για πωληση στη δεη,ξέχνα το σκεφτικό να φτιάξεις μόνος σου πανελ επειδη όταν θα καταθεσεις χαρτια στην δεη θα σου ζητησουν πιστοποιητικα του πανελ απο εταιρεια!

----------


## thanasis 1

Γνωριζει κανεις καποιο καταστημα στην αθηνα που να πουλα φωτοβολταικα κελια,ειχα βρει ενα αλλα πλεον δεν φερνει.

----------


## zerpanos

Καλημέρα σας, 

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω στην Αθήνα το υλικό που συνδέουμε τις κυψέλες μεταξύ τους (tab wire)? Φτιάχνω ένα φ/β πάνελ και έχω ξεμείνει για 3-4 μέτρα... Η αν έχει περισσέψει απο κάποιον και μπορεί να με εξυπηρετήσει, θα του το πληρώσω κανονικά εννοείται! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

